# Oh, Snowflake!!!!!



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I was irritated when I found that my camera, which I had put away carefully in a cubbyhole on my computer desk, was lying on the floor in the middle of the room. I blamed John.

John also found the camera lying on the floor after he had put it away carefully. he thought I was the culprit.

This happened a few times before we mentioned it to each other and realised who the real culprit was. John caught him red footed.

|


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cynthia.....just cannot get enough of that Snowflake....maybe he is a ham and this is his way of saying "more pictures please!" LOL What a rascal!

Thanks for sharing,
Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Too cute!!*

Snowflake definitely know where the 'action' is.  
I can just see you & John mentally blaming each other for the camera mishap & all the while Snowflake is having a grand time. That is a riot.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOLOLOL That is too funny.
Say that Snowflake doesn't keep you entertained.

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well you have to love a pigeon like that. It's got personality... and a very strong beak. I didn't think they could pick up something so heavy like that.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*You must be proud!*

Snowflake is strong, definetly a personality, and good looks as well.What more could a proud pigeon caregiver ask for!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Snowflake wants to take pictures of you both!  
Suz.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Flakey is definitely one of a kind, I love him to pieces. I think everyone needs a Snowflake in their lives, maybe you should contact those people that cloned Dolly the sheep to clone an army of evil white camera relocating pigeons.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I love seeing animals with attitude, this is a great photo, obviously you have more than one camera to catch this moment, I wonder if snowflake has his eye on the second one aswell.
I think snowflake has been trying to snap some shots of you to secretly upload to his Human-Talk forum while you are out


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

alaska said:


> I think snowflake has been trying to snap some shots of you to secretly upload to his Human-Talk forum while you are out


ROFL! Great comment!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That's a great one, alaska.

Reti


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

Agh my fat white chicken, someone said I should name him snowflake but hes a big fat squawking wise ass. SO I named him SnowBall.


----------

